# Sony Sonicstage not seeing my MP3 device?



## CurryMad (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have been using Sonicstage (currently version 3.3) for years now on my laptop. Originally I got it bundled with a Minidisc Recorder, and have successfully used it with 2 Minidisc recorders and also a new fangled Sony Sports Network Walkman. These have all worked fine, with no problems at all.

However, recently I have just purchased an older Sony Walkman (NW-MS70D), which is not detected by Sonicstage. I have tried downloading a driver from Sony, but this refuses to install (something regarding it not being a win32 application??). 

My question is, what is the problem here? Is it the Sony Walkman, or is it the fact I have just installed Windows XP SP3?

I no longer have my Sony Sports Network Walkman (to confirm that this still works with Soincstage and issue is SP3), but I do still have my Minidisc player (although not at this moment, so I will test this later). 


Any ideas???

Ideally, I don't want to upgrade Sonicstage (I know 4.3 exists) as other users have reported major issues with this and as I haven't had any with 3.3 I'm reluctant to upgrade.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Many Thanks,


Ste.


----------



## CurryMad (Aug 4, 2008)

Have now sorted this.


First, I tried downloading a driver from the Sony website, which wouldn't run (something about it being a win32 application).

So then I tried looking at the drivers from my old Net MD/Walkman. I found a folder called 'drivers' on one CD and just installed all of them.


And then bingo - it worked.


----------

